# Labour Ban



## rajeevvk (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi

I work in a private firm for more than 4 years. In march 2010 i renewed the contract to march 2013, now i want to change my current job. I want to know whether any labour ban will be levied on me?. I heard that in case of renewal contract this ban or any other ban ( by employer) will not be applicable. Please help me in this matter. If i am changing to a freezone company any ban will be levied ?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Old contract: If you have completed at least 36 months on paper on the same visa (company).... you are free to change jobs
New contract: If you have completed at least 24 months on paper on the same visa (company).... you are free to change jobs....

yes you can get a Free zone visa in any condition (ban or with out ban)...

I assume you have an unlimited contract with a 3 year visa expiring on march 2013... 

i do not see any problem here


----------



## rajeevvk (Nov 23, 2011)

No sir my contract is a limited contract.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

rajeevvk said:


> No sir my contract is a limited contract.



First part of your question....
You may get a 1 year ban along with a penalty of 45 days salary from Labour...

Second part of your question....
You may get a job in free zone and a visa as the labour ban has nothing to do with emigration.


UAE Visa Rules and Procedures: One-year ban for breach of Limited contract- Ministry of Labour UAE

gulfnews : Contract renewal

gulfnews : On a limited contract

gulfnews : A limited contract cannot be terminated before completion


----------

